# My Collection! <3



## Ikara (Nov 27, 2008)

Lip gloss (MAC, Sephora, Cargo and cheap stuff)







Lipsticks (MAC, MUFE, Graftobian and other stuff)





MAC eyeshadows





MAC pigments and glitters





MAC palettes





Random eyeshadows and my only MUFE piggie





MUFE eyeshadows 





Palettes (Pop beauty, Nixie, Yaby)





Liners eyes&lips (MAC, MUFE, Camera Ready, Cargo, Sephora and Smashbox)





Blushes and Powders (Cargo, Nars, BE, MUFE, ArtDeco eyeshadow base, Sephora cream luminizer)






Foundations




(and Face Atelier transforming gel)

Concealers and Mascara





Brushes and curlers






And here lives it all! (I guess I'll have to find some more room hahaha)


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice collection =]!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm drooling over those MUFE palettes!!
I can't get MUFE here so I only have ONE e/s that I just got but I absolutely love it! So pigmented and easy to blend... I need more


----------



## melliquor (Nov 27, 2008)

You have a great collection.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome collection babe!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow great collection!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree, a lot of GREAT stuff. and btw, holy crap, did i see that almost $400 MUFE e/s blush palette???


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Ikara (Nov 29, 2008)

No, it's not the special palette they sell at sephora, I just put one palette on the lid of the other so I could photograph them together, I have some of the colours from it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2008)

Very versatile collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 29, 2008)

wow nice collection, i love it


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so envious of all of your MUFE.  Great collection!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm jealous of any collection that has mufe purple 92 in it.


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice collection, and i love your Mufe pallettes !!!


----------

